# Ten gallons free glycerine?



## JulieBaby (Jul 27, 2010)

A guy on Freecycle is offering ten gallons of glycerine. We would like to try soapmaking, and we're thinking about taking it. He said it is a little dirty, so he's going to filter it. I figure I can filter it again if it needs it. 

My question is, how much gas money would it take for this to still be worthwhile to pick up?


----------



## MullersLaneFarm (Jul 23, 2004)

Glycerin is a product of making soap and making bio-diesel fuel. 

My guess this glycerin was produced from bio-diesel.

Soap is made from combining oils and either sodium hydroxide or potassium hydroxide.


----------



## lathermaker (May 7, 2010)

I've seen the glycerine byproduct of bio-diesel and it's NASTY!


----------



## homebody (Jan 24, 2005)

and like the kind from soapmaking companies. Since it is 10 gallons and is free, sounds too good to be true. Also, as far as I know, glycerine is not used to make soap, but can be used in small amounts in lotions, creams. Somebody correct me if I'm wrong. I learn new things all the time. Been making cp soap for personal use for years.


----------

